# AMT Forum Open? Let The WishList Begin!



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

So, since AMT has seen the wisdom in having a forum open here (or maybe they figure this is just a good way to keep us quiet).

What does everyone want to see?

The Musters Dragula
Disney's Haunted Mansion Series
Disney's Pirates of the Carribean Series
Fundimensions Giant Insects Wasp kit (to go with the other 3 Giant Insect kits)
The Fundimensions Ape, Mummy Vampire and Werewolf kits
George Barris Bed Buggy
Der Beetle Bus
Big Rig Rod
BlackJack T
Chuck Wagon
Depth Charger
Dream Rod
Firebug
Flameout
25 T Fruit Wagon
Galloping Ghost II
The Good Guys Television Taxi
Gridiron Grabber
Hemi Howler
Infini-T
Koo-Koo-Kar
L'il Cashbox
L'il Gypsy Wagon
L'il Hot Dogger
L'il Mixer
L'il Roman Chariot
L'il Stogie
L'il Yeller
Mail Truck
Mako Shark
Night Crawler (to go with the Creepy T and Mummy Machine)

But in retro original packaging, not cheap ugly we-don't-care boxes like all AMTs boxes seem to look like lately

I'll get back to you tomorrow with N - Z. Actually, AMT has quite a good back catalog of models if they still have the molds for them. Here's hoping!

:dude:


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

The biggest one on my wish list is the Tantive IV (Blockade runner) from Starwars!!!!!!!
If they were ever going to come out with one, NOW is the time to do it!!!!!!!


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

A 24" high "King Kong". The new movie coming out
(supposedly based on the 1933 version) should be
a blockbuster.

James


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

ost15jr said:


> * Let The WishList Begin!*


Inititation by slow roast? 




> Disney's Haunted Mansion Series





> Disney's Pirates of the Carribean Series
> Mako Shark


The Disney kits - oh, god, yes! The Mako - you mean the Corvette prototype offspring? PLEASE yes!! Had that kit many years ago, long gone.

Rebel Blockade Runner
Y-Wing, of a reasonable size (not some dinky snap kit)


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

*Yes!!!*

_*The Dragula*_ from *The Munsters* TV show is at the top of my list too!


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Drag-u-la would be a great idea, as well as the Disney kits.

I doubt we'll see the "Gigantics" Wasp ever again... story I heard is that it wasn't reissued because the wing molds were lost.

Also, the old AMT "Piranha" car kit... better known as the "Man from UNCLE"/"Girl from UNCLE" car. (The "standard" Piranha, not the dragster version)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

SCI-FI models other than ST, and SW.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Oh yeah!!

Bring on the *Pirates of the Caribbean* and *The Haunted Mansion* series!!!!!

Also:
Mr. Spock and the snakes
Dragula
Munster Coach


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Enterprise-C/Yamaguchi
Enterprise-E
1/2500 Enterprise B/C/E set
Defiant (with some revisions)


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

AFilmDude, you can probably still get the Munsters Koach around & about... they just repopped it a few years back.


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

*The Cygnus! Black Hole*



Lloyd Collins said:


> SCI-FI models other than ST, and SW.


Just brain storming the "other than" categories that aren't already being handled by someone else I can come up with:

1. Event Horizon
2. Starship Troopers
3. Andromeda
4. Battle Star Galactica (Sci-Fi channel abberation)
5. Farscape
6. Above & Beyond
7. Indian Jones Nazi flying wing

Reissue or retool:

1. Space 1999 (Hawk -don't bother with Alien buggy). I bought six reissued Eagles alone. Who here didn't stock up on those. Too bad about the tepid sale of the Moonbase though. I didn't buy one either.
2. The Black Hole. Who here wouldn't flock out and buy the Cygnus Reissue?!?
3. Indiana Jones adventure diorama to coincide with Indy IV.
4. Teletubbies Tubbytronic Superdrome!!! Oh yeah baby!


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

Sorry, I was sick over the weekend . . . . As I said, N - Z:

One-Arm Bandit (anyone remember this one? VERY cool)
Carl Caspar's Paddy Wagon
Carl Caspar's Phone Booth
Royal Rail
Man From U.N.C.L.E Car
ZZR Spy Rod

Again - AMT/MPC have released SO many cool rods over the past 40 years, plus all the cool figures that have never been rereleased. If they've learned anything from Polar Lights (and even Revell/Monogram), they'll dig into their archives and rerelease a handful of these kits every year with retro packaging. I know I'd buy a couple of every kit I've listed in these two notes!

:dude:


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

ost15jr said:


> Man From U.N.C.L.E Car
> ZZR Spy Rod
> 
> 
> :dude:


 I'm right there with ya on these 2... got a couple of mostly-complete built-ups of these 2... but making the missing bits is gonna be a pain.. especially in the case of the ZZR, when I'm not exactly sure what IS missing...


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Dragula

Barnabas Collins Figure

Dark shadows Werewolf figure

These are my top 3 picks.


----------



## 40Intrepid (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm a car builder, I'd like to see them reissue the MPC 70 Dodge Charger and other Mopars of that era, I think AMT now has all the old MPC molds.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

mb1k said:


> 2. The Black Hole. Who here wouldn't flock out and buy the Cygnus Reissue?!?


I would love to get the Cygnus. But they need to make it all clear so it can be done right. Not the old way.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Got to reissue the SPOCK kit with snakes in 1/8th scale please.Barnabas Collins yes,but a copy of the more precise resin kit made by ACTION KITS INTERNATIONAL a few years back.Definitely the NAUTILUS from the 1950's Disney movie.Changing Vampire and Mummy kits in their respective coffin and sarcophagus.Also many of the Sci-Fi kits mentioned by the other hobby talk members.On non fiction,the XB-70 and Flying Wings kits they issued a few years back.


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

As far as Re-Issues go I would love to have the Disney Kits, as per everyone else. I know the Alien kit didn't sell well but I would love to have the original box art... I feel that part of the reason the Alien re-release didn't sell well was b/c the box was unappealing and just down right awful. Dragula would be cool...

As for original designs I would love to see these kits attempted:
Lonestar's Winnabego starship (Space Balls)
The Griswald Station Wagon (National Lampoon's Vacation)
Smith Grove Station Wagon (Halloween-Myers steals this car and cruises Haddonfield in it)
Johnny #5 (Short Circuit)
Rosie the Robot (The Jetson's)

Travis


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I just had an idea for a new Star Trek kit - a 1/2500 _Voyager_, _Defiant_, and _NX-01_. The first two 1/2500 sets could be reissued, with a third filling out the Starfleet family.


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

I can't believe that AMT is finally re-releasing Star Wars kits and NOT releasing R2 and 3PO. What gives?

Whiter


----------

